# مذخل الى اهم علوم الطيران - ميكانيك السوائل /// نداء مهم للجميع



## 3adel (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
تجدون في الملف المرافق . اولى المبادئ الاساسية في علم السوائل la mecanique des fluides الذي منه يتفرع علم الايروديناميك و لا يخفى على المهتمين الاهمية القصوى لهذا الفرع الشيق في ابحاث هندسة الطيران.
الملف منقول من اكاديمية نانسي-متز بفرنسا . و الى اخي جاسر الذي عاتبني على اللغة الفرنسية . اقول له بان تكويني في هندسة الطيران كان في تولوز - فرنسا . لذلك انا ادعو الاخ جاسر الى محاولة ترجمة الملفات الى الانجليزية او حتى اللغة العربية و لما لا . حتى يتمكن الجميع من الاستفادة . و هذا نداء الى جميع المختصين في هندسة الطيران لبلورة مشروع توحيد المصطلحات و بناء هندسة طيران عربية . الم يكن العباس بن فرناس اول مهندس طيران عربي . لنحاول
تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (3 مايو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

 جزاك الله خير أخي عادل على جهودك الطيبة والملحوظه, وبخصوص الترجمة إلى الفرنسية فأنا لا أفقه في الفرنسية شيء للأسف, واي فكرة ستتجاوب إدارة الملتقى ايجابياً وبقوة إذا ما توفرت الإمكانيات ولا شيء مستحيل فقط تخطيط سليم وناس تعمل

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ع الغزالي (7 مايو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك علي هذا الملف الجميل و المفيد


----------



## ع الغزالي (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لو حد منكم يستطيع ترجمة الكتاب الي العربية او الي الانجليزية يكون مشكور


----------



## amirbrun (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*livres en francais*

جزاء الله خيرا اخي الفاضل
ممكن كتب :
mecaniqe des fluides
transfert de chaleur et ces modes
gazodynamique
turbomachines
electricité generale
la propulsuion
les moteurs a combustion interne


----------



## نعم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخ عادل
ان شاء الله يكون بيننا اخوان من المغرب العربي او لبنان يستفيدوا منها
اعتقد التعريب الاصح للفلويدز هو الموائع وليس السوائل
لانه يشمل السوائل والغازات

دمت بود


----------



## 3adel (9 ديسمبر 2006)

Salam 3alikom
Please excuse me, i write with latin caracters because i haven't now the arabic caracters
for you AMIRBRUN, please wait me
thank you very much NA3AM for your indication about FLUIDS
Thanks forever


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الجهود القيمه


----------



## اكديد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الملفات باللغة الفرنسية...
واتمنى ان تضيف المزيد انشاء الله.....


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على جهودك على كل حال ولو اني لم افهم شى للاسف لعدم المامى بالغة الفرنسية


----------

